# 'Brider' une session mac.



## Soban (14 Février 2011)

Bonjour, bonjour.

N'étant pas encore totalement familier à l'univers mac. Je me tourne vers ce forum et cette communauté pour m'y aider un peu.

Mon problème est, je l'espère simple.

Vu que le mac en question va être dans une zone 'public'. Je souhaite disons le brider au maximum. C'est à dire impossibilité de modifier quoi que ce soit, juste d'accéder à quelques logiciels. Donc par exemple grisé les options du menu pomme.

Est-ce possible ? Si oui Comment. Et si il y a déjà un tuto existant que je n'aurais pas vu je vous laisse le plaisir de m'envoyer le lien dans la figure 

Merci.


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Février 2011)

preferences systeme puis sous comptes tu cree un compte standard et tu actives le contrôle parental tu peux limiter plein de choses


----------



## Soban (14 Février 2011)

C'est pas mal. 

Mais ce qui m'intéresse surtout c'est empêcher les petits malin qui à travers le menu pomme change les couleurs, active le mode handicapé etc etc.

Donc "cacher" le menu pomme en faîte.


----------



## Sly54 (14 Février 2011)

Tu peux en activant le Finder simplifié, en retirant les menus redémarrer, fermer la session, éteindre et en activant seulement une seule / ou 2 / etc. applications.


----------



## Soban (14 Février 2011)

Ah ca m'avance bien. Donc j'ai plus qu'un tout petit problème.

Peut-on masquer le menu pomme? Car j'ai une application qui se met en fullscreen cependant de temps à autre ce menu pomme se sent obliger de prendre le dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2011)

MagicMenu.


----------



## Soban (22 Février 2011)

Hum petit pb avec magic menu sur 10.6.4 Il ne trouve pas la info.plist ...

des idées ?


----------

